# Cost efficient daemon prince



## Minigiant (Mar 15, 2008)

So im looking to stream line my army list now and for that i mean cut away 'excess fat' to do this i want to start at the top of my army list, my lord, my Daemon prince:

LORD - Demon Prince: 500pts
Lvl 4 Death, Wings, Chaos Armour, Scaled skin, Sword of Striking, Charmed shield, Dragonbane Gem, Soul Feeder, Mark of Nurgle

As you can see he is very expensive but can you make a cheaper daemon prince that is more efficient/effective and cheaper?

So Challenge set

Thank you for all replies


----------



## KarnalBloodfist (Jan 30, 2010)

Do you have a basic army that you tend to run? If so, what is that list? It will be easier to see if there's anything to trim away when looking at the rest of the list.


----------

